# Two Questions re: M3 Vaders



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

a) Has anyone taken their stock vaders and made them into SEATS for use at home? I was thinking of using one as a computer chair since I took the two of mine out. I would also like to use the power functions of it, and even better, use the width-adj. lumbar supports and heated seats. Anyone tackle this type of project before? 

b) What can I use to condition the leather. I see BMW recommends one thing at their dealerships. However, is everyone here using "leatherique?" Should I use the leatherique cleaner AND conditioner, or just the conditioner? Seats have approximately 29K miles on them.

thank you


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

jderry said:


> a) Has anyone taken their stock vaders and made them into SEATS for use at home? I was thinking of using one as a computer chair since I took the two of mine out. I would also like to use the power functions of it, and even better, use the width-adj. lumbar supports and heated seats. Anyone tackle this type of project before?
> 
> b) What can I use to condition the leather. I see BMW recommends one thing at their dealerships. However, is everyone here using "leatherique?" Should I use the leatherique cleaner AND conditioner, or just the conditioner? Seats have approximately 29K miles on them.
> 
> thank you


With the right skills, I'm sure someone could fabricate a nice looking base for them.

As far as Leatherique goes, I use the conditioner and cleaner. Weird as it sounds, their instructions have you clean after you condition.

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I use ONLY Spineybeck on my BMW leather. Based on cnoversations with the LeatherZ guys, and they KNOW leather. Plus being great guys.

www.leatherz.com


----------

